# Turkey neck



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't feed Jax raw but I'm cooking a turkey today and normally throw out the neck, extra skin and giblets...so thinking...why do when we have three dogs...duhhhh..

Can they eat the neck as long as it's raw? How about the skin and giblets? Do they need to be cooked? 

I thought I would split it up between the three for a treat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

feed it raw


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Absolutely, give them the raw neck.

I do not usually feed the skin unless attached to the other parts of the turkey. Giblets are also fine, no need to cook, raw is much better!!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Just be careful, since they're not used to raw it might be too high fat for them and they might get runny tummies. So don't over do it. But yes, absolutely, give it to them RAW.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know anything about feeding raw but I was always taught to not give bones to animals. I'm assuming when the meat is cooked the bones harden and that's what causes the problems? 

That seems logical to me. Does that apply to all bones from all meats? I ask because I gave Jax the ham bone from last Christmas and it didn't go over so well. She couldn't poop for days.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

My dogs are now on raw.... and it all started with a raw turkey neck bone!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RAW bones are fine as long as they aren't the weight bearing bones(poultry excluded) Turkey legs are a bit large and I don't feed those, but all othe bones from poultry are fine. If you are interested in RAW feeding, this section has stickys at the top of the threads and many great threads here. Any ham, or smoked bones should not be fed! The only pork bones I give are the neck bones, and really don't give beef bones either(beef is $$) Though do give ground pork, beef. You need to give an equal amt of bones/meat so the dog doesn't have digestive problems.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I don't know anything about feeding raw but I was always taught to not give bones to animals. I'm assuming when the meat is cooked the bones harden and that's what causes the problems?


The water and moisture gets sucked out of the bones when cooked. Easy to splinter into sharp pieces and get stuck somewhere. 



> Originally Posted By: Jax08I ask because I gave Jax the ham bone from last Christmas and it didn't go over so well. She couldn't poop for days.


Too much bone tends to harden the poop. I don't think the fact that it was cooked played a role in this case but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Jane!! The bone issue confuses me but that makes alot of sense.

That ham bone was cooked and I thought...oh..she'll never chew through that. 20 minutes later i was calling the vet in a panic.

We have some pork liver in the freezer from a hog we bought so I'll thaw those out and feed them too. I would like to switch Jax over to raw after the little I've read here. She does well on the TOTW now. I'll call the local butcher shop and see what they have available.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophiToo much bone tends to harden the poop. I don't think the fact that it was cooked played a role in this case but I could be wrong.


Canned pumpkin worked to clear it all out. Which also confuses me because I've read on here to use pumpkin for diarhea?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

You can use it for both. Pumpkin and most fiber are smart little things







LOL. If the poop is too dry it 'adds' water and if it is too wet it 'subtracts' water. I am over simplifying now but that is the basics.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would also feed liver in small amounts - it is rich and can cause the runs.

Turkey necks (raw) are fine - just make sure your dog chews them up and doesn't gulp it down. I am not sure how you would split one neck for three dogs - I usually give one neck to one dog (of course, this depends on the size of the neck)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Watch how much liver you feed, or your dogs will have pudding poo. Only a small amount per day of organ meat should be fed. Raw eggs, plain yogurt can also be given. I would really read up before just introducing this diet. A turkey neck along w/ the gizzards today is fine, but when you do start to intro more RAW, the ratios of musclemeat, organmeat and bones should be balanced.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm reading Lauri's page right now. She needs to write a book!!! I already give Jax an egg now and then. 

She is a picker when it comes to her food. She runs back and forth, grabs a piece, checks out what the other dogs are doing, grabs a piece, checks out the cat, grabs a piece, oh was that a car going by...


----------

